# Entourage - import export calendar events



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi, I want to export calendar events from computer A and import them into computer B - both are running the latest version of 2004 entourage.

How?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I loathe Entourage, so I can't help you much, but here's the page at MacUpdate that lists their various Entourage add-ons. One of them should solve the problem:
MacUpdate: Search


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

This might help:

Export-Import Entourage 1.3.10 software download - Mac OS X - VersionTracker


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

thx Malco... have you ever tried the scripts out?


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

No, I use Mail.app
I opened entourage for the first time just to see if I could export.

If it doesn't work there are lots of options on chas_m's link.


----------

